# Afternoon Bonding <3



## shining_star (Jul 1, 2010)

My babies during some afternoon scratches. I love the look of pure bliss they get when I get just the right spot 

Sandi LOVES having her nose rubbed...  does anyone else have a 'tiel who enjoys this?


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

Haha so cute  Dont worry, Pickles likes his nose rubbed too. Strange huh!


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah! Both mine LOVE their "noses" rubbed. LoL. Its cute.

and both mine like to hold onto my fingers with their beaks while they get head rubs.
On and PIP does her version of a purr the whole time you rubb her head. She stops when you stop rubbing and starts "purring" when you are rubbing. The purr sounds like a raspy continuous squeak all mixed together...LOL


----------



## liltweets (Oct 31, 2008)

Mine like their beaks rubbed but I've never rubbed their noses, I'll have to try it and see if they like it. 

Your babies are beautiful!


----------



## meowmiaou (Jun 10, 2010)

so cute! I can't wait for Elvis to be more interested in getting scritches... He lets me rub my nose on his neck but not my fingers.


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

Congrats on your tiel....its great..i love the yellow on its head a lot


----------



## missm (Jun 14, 2010)

Both my babies love their beaks and noses being rubbed.


----------



## shining_star (Jul 1, 2010)

dude said:


> The purr sounds like a raspy continuous squeak all mixed together...LOL


Haha mine does that too when I make a kissing sound. Goofy creatures


----------



## Snoops (Mar 8, 2010)

awww how cute, i have 3 hand reared yet one is addicted to fuss and the other 2 are just independant birdys who like to mooch on ya!! Jax absolutely craves every bit of attention, soon as u stop she will soon put her head under ur fingers again wanting more


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

Freddie likes me to kiss his nose but for scritches he likes under-the-chin. If tiels have chins ...  That's his very most favorite place for me to scritch. And second to that is the top of his head under his crest. He does NOT like for me to touch his beak with my fingers, though I can kiss him there. My Quakers, in contrast, love to have their beaks stroked.


----------



## dakisgirls (Jul 15, 2010)

Your tiels are adorable!


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

You have beautiful tiels. Moonshine likes to also bite/hold onto my finger while I pet her with other fingers.


----------



## fluoro.black (Nov 5, 2009)

Peachy loves a scratch on the nose, beside her beak and under her chin. She'll turn her head 180 degrees to let you scratch there, it looks super funny.


----------

